# IBS and Entering the Working World?



## nitha_ni (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All!I'm new to this site, and I wanted to see if there was anyone else like me that was in a new job (1st job perhaps?) that's trying to deal with IBS? Sitting in meetings and trying to hold it together when you're stomach feels like it's going to explode. Running past the same offices and people every time you have to run to the bathroom (for the...ninth time in a day). I always have problems during meetings, especially if I'm expected to contribute and speak as opposed to just being a passive listener. Probably my anxiety mixing with IBS, but how do you deal with talking to customers (a frequent part of my job) when they can hear your stomach over the phone (yes, I have had that happen once...)? Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Starry_Eyed (Apr 8, 2009)

hello,I just graduated college and am looking for my first "real job". I cant offer much help in deal with it, but I completely understand having to deal with find a job that can handle IBS. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## RedSoxGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

I know how you feel its an awful feeling! I was at my job for 4 years would have been 5 years August 2nd! They actually "fired" me in May for being out too much. Every time I was ever out I had doctors notes. Sometimes it was too hard to make it into work because I would be having a bad episode in the morning and it would last for an hour or two. I would even wake up a few hours earlier then I really needed to because I was hoping that would help. Of course it didn't! I was already at my job for 3 years when this started and had 2 years of perfect attendance and the 3rd year only called in sick once. So when I started to call in people asked a million questions. I would make stuff up because who wants to say whats going on I didn't at the time it was way too new for me. When I was there I would always be wicked nervous to go into any meetings because when it was quiet they would hear my stomach turning. Also the bathroom was in a spot where anywhere you went people could see how many times you went and we only had one female and one male bathroom. So if you were in it they would wait for you to get out and if they did they would see who came out. They told me I could collect from them because of the situation. My doctor told me they really couldn't get rid of me for having doctors notes but I was happy in a way because now I could be in the comfort of my home and it felt safe. I ended up getting a new job in June and if I left my desk someone would have to cover for me and I hated that part of the new job. I called in 3 times in my 4th week there. Imodium wasn't working and I couldn't even make it in had to drive 30min to get there so one day I called my boss told him to find someone that would be able to make it in everyday. So now I'm not working haven't since July. Going into Boston to see a GI Specialist to get some new meds that can help me so I can not have so many issues hopefully. Its so hard to work with it and I get anxiety sometimes when I had a bad day of D and then have to go out the next day get all nervous to leave the house. At least we aren't alone with this!


----------



## nitha_ni (Oct 13, 2009)

RedSoxGirl, I am so sorry you had to go through that! That sounds like a horribe place to work where they judge you like that! I've been fairly lucky so far, in that no one has asked to many questions where I work. I deal with a lot of anxiety on top of my IBS, and I've had to take days off because I'm litterally running through a panic attack and have to leave. Between just my general anxiety and the anxiety of work (and I've been told where I work is a lot more high stress than most places) I have bad days rather often (both stomach-wise and anxiety-wise). I am contemplating finding myself a new job, hopefully one where the stress level isn't quite so high and hopefully where my stomach will behave a bit more, but it's a little nervewracking to be thinking about getting a new job right now, because of how the economy has been and me having so little experience (I just passed a year in September). It might be a good time to go back to school for a little while...


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys,,I am also struggling on the job front,, I managed to hold down a job for a couple of years straight out of school but i left to go to uni, I am 25 now and recently finished my course, first thing i did was take a pretty stressful job but lasted not even a week.. so i have been unemployed now for almost 3 months.... looking for something stress free and part time, its frustrating and scary not feeling in control, not knowing whether your health will allow you to support urself..


----------



## Thimble37 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi thereI am in the same position although I dont know how much I can help as I cant even seem to help my own situation, but if anything I hope this makes you feel less alone in this. I started my job in January, I have had around 20 days off due to my IBS-D and anxiety. I am now facing disiplinary procedures and may lose my job (so I can definitely sympathise with redsoxgirl) despite having doctors notes etc. It is very scary and I am at the moment trying to find out as much information as I can to stop myself losing my job. Unfortunatly aspect of my work are very physical and I am at times out on a site where there is no access to a toilet and I think my employer is just going to say that Im not fit enough to be employed. Im only 22, not a very good start to my career but like all of us, its not even my fault and there doesnt seem to be anything I can do about it!


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Thimble.. Im also 22, be 23 in january..ive been unemployed since july, and in that time ive got ibs =( im reallyworriedlookign for a new job that its going to be hard to deal with mainly because every morning not matter what i do i feel so sick


----------



## JmL (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey people.I'm also in a similar situation to all of you. I'm 23 and have had to suspend my studies again this year at uni due to IBS D. Been outta work for almost three years, since i was dismissed when i couldn't handle 4 hours a day due to the ibs. One thing i have noticed is that when you eventually let the people in charge know, they merely look at you and say 'they've heard of IBS before and that it's manageable.'Nothing p*sses me of more than when i hear these kinda comments coming from people who know nothing of how it is to have to live with IBS. While it ain't life threatening, it is life altering.Now that i'm not studying this year, i'll have to find some way of managing my ibs while finding a job that's gonna be flexible enough. Wish me luck.Jamal


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeh it does suck! - people always say to me you dont look ill (when im having a fairly good day) - but it effects me everyday..its INSIDE that isnt well grrrr


----------



## Chic_Icelander (Dec 28, 2009)

I just recently quit my job because the stress of working 30+ hours a week and being trapped at a register was getting very hard for me. There was nothing worse than feeling your stomach start to rumble and knowing you're about to have diarrhea when you've got a line of people at the register and you can't just walk away! I hid it for a while until I started to call out more and more due to the stomach pains and diarrhea. I finally broke down and told my boss the real reason and he was surprisingly okay with it for a while. He would make sure that if I needed to use the bathroom (no matter what!) he would let me. For a few months I felt a lot better knowing I was able to run to the bathroom when needed but then the IBS got really bad and mixed with my anxiety causing horrible panic attacks for a week straight. After so much of me calling out they got sick of it. I'd go into work just to be met with evil looks and I was treated badly. Finally I had had enough and just quit. I've been out of work for about 3 weeks now. I'm also a people pleaser and it really kills me to have been labeled as unreliable. I'd be okay for a month or so and not miss a day of work and bust my a$$ just to prove to them that I'm good at my job but the second I'd call out, they'd get mad at me again. They never once looked at the good work I did while I was there, they only looked at the times I had called out.I'm afraid to get another job because I know it will happen all over again. Eeek :/


----------

